# Greetings from Greece :)



## akpe (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello all

I really did not have any time to introduce myself because of my cat's health problem earlier this month  

I am 19yrs old and I live in Athens, Greece. I am currently struggling on my high school finals (yes, for the second time, last year was a disaster :shock: ). I am a total radio-freak, I have my own(!) show on an internet radio station 

For the past seven years I had a beatiful male kitty named Demis, who is still the "king" of the house. He lived with other kittens in my street, and he was so cute, so after a while I decided to adopt him. He was the best company, he always seemed to understand me, I felt we had some kind of special connection 

I'm gonna wait for a few weeks and I'm thinking of adopting another kitty,possibly two. I will post their pictures as soon as I do


----------



## akpe (Feb 28, 2003)

hello Missne

actually there are lots of kitties here, most of them gather around historical sites where they enjoy the company of tourists 

I mostly play rock and metal songs, My next broadcast is in about 14 hours from now (Im not used to time zones  ), a 6hr broadcast dedicated to the anti-war coalition around the globe  I'll post a link of the stream when I begin the proadcast.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi akpe!

I have always wanted to go to Greece, but only in the Winter! It is still pretty mild there in the Winter, no? Can I come visit you? HAHA! Hey, maybe we could have a cat-exchange program but send the humans instead of the cats!!

-smile-

Nice to meet you!
tanyuh

P.S. I hope your new kitty will bring you many years of joy, too!


----------



## akpe (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, I'm back!

hehe, after about ...hmm 1.5 years  

Nice to see you again all  
I didn't adopt any kitty since my cat passed, however I never miss any chance I have to pet and play with them. I've even spotted out every cat "colonies" (lol) in my area and drop by every now and then 

*vicmoutz*, u still around here? 8) 
*tanyuh*, feel free to drop by anytime, just avpid December at all costs...or bring a boat with you


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum! Not that you need a "warm" welcome since you live in Greece and live in a wonderful warm country. Not only warm temperature wise but also warm people! One of my best friends is greek and he lives here in Sweden. I guess love brougth him here or he's mad for moving so far up north! 

Oh, I hope you will post any pictures of future adopted cats and tell us more about your radio show online. Is it in greek or in a language I would understand (ok, I only understand Swedish and English, but maybe the musical language).


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome back to the forums


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello, I also have a Greek background, but I'm living in Canada, welcome back to the forum btw  .


----------



## akpe (Feb 28, 2003)

Thnx for the welcome ppl 

CyberPet, well, summer is long gone, and its starting to get chilly. To be honest I don't like summer that much, for me there's nothing better than a stormy night by the fireplace 

(last year we had up to 15cm of snow in Athens 8O)

My radio show is over, I can recommend HotStation or LiquidFM which both play pretty good music. The first one mostly Greek though.

As for the pics, I'll take some of the "colonies" tomorrow from my cell and post them here


----------

